# **1g Newbie Nano - Small Office Paradise!**



## dweebikus (Jul 11, 2006)

That's almost exactly what i'm hoping to set up when we move offices in a couple weeks.

Looks great!


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Very cool! How long has it been set up?


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks 

This is the 5th day. Progressing well, plants settling in slowly..

Here are some specs:

7" Curved Glass Cube Vase
18W Phillips 6500k B22 Light, 9 hrs per day
2cm layer of JBL soil & 3cm layer of onyx sand
Dynaflo 10 mini filter

Plants:

Willow Moss
Anubias Nana Petite
Hair Grass

Fish to be added:

Not sure yet.. Any suggestions?

Ferts:

Tiny Dosing of Seachem Range including NPK, Flourish and Excel


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

That IS a small office paradise. Beautiful nano. I suggest a few small shrimp to go in it.


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

Betta! put a betta in it! betta betta betta... hehehe... 

Ahem: But if you can find a nice crown tail betta or something really pretty, it'd look great. a nice bright red one! You can teach him to grab his food off your finger every day.  

we all have our favorites. :fish:


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

That is a very cool Nano

I use the Same Phone aswell - Ancient aren't they.


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Why Betta?.. I was thinking more 2-3 cardinal tetras 

anyone know what other fish I can keep in such a small size tank?


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Another few shots just for tonight.. Enjoy!


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Have a Look in the Pinned topic, Nano Fish list


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

i would go with a really nice betta, halfmoon of some sort or shrimp


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

Did you do a modification to the clip on light?


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Yzmxer99: Nope, that light is standard as it is. Its a desk clip on light. I just built a stand with a piece of wood on the back to support the light. Easy!


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

I freakin' love it, and I'm so jealous. My office won't allow "animals" on hte building premises. I actually asked them if 1/2" long cherry shrimp and malaysian trumpet snails were considered "animals".... :hihi: now considering a plants-only tank :icon_roll


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

this is awesome......I strongly suggest a school of about 20 Bororas brigitte....they are the coolest nano fish you will ever see IMO...

I haven't told my hubby yet, but I am going to make a nano now ...lol he is going to kill me! I love this!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

.......sorry duped.....


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

yoink said:


> That IS a small office paradise. Beautiful nano. I suggest a few small shrimp to go in it.


i would second on the shrimp. lots off diffrent types any of them will look great in there!

a little tip for pictures, what im going to try and do is get a trypod because i have a shaky hand. if you have trouble with that (the pictures look like you do, but i could be worng.) i would try to sit it on something or get a tripod also!

great little tank!

- fish newb -


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice little tank. The only think keeping me from doing a similar setup is the AC turns off after hours. I'm in a window office and the temp can get bad without the AC. Shrimp are hardy but would hate for them to cook over the weekend.


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

your desk is just way too clean. either you're a new hire or you spruced up for the photos --- 

my office allows fish tanks, the receptionist has a betta vase (poor thing). i'd be nervous putting a tank so close to my computer. Consider putting it on a bookcase or end-table for safe keeping... 

it looks great though... i have a 1 gal nano and and house a male guppy, 2 MTS, and 5 ghost shrmp.


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank you all 

I was considering shrimps but the only ones we get down under are ghost shrimps (fugly imo)..

Yes thats my same desk for 5 years of work hahaha.. Im anal when it comes to neatness.. 

Gonna get some fish this week, any brilliant ideas on what to stock in this tank? I want something to compliment the scape and will stay healthy and happy for a long while as this tank will be a permanent feature.. Surprisingly though.. I've had so many request from collegues to make them one. Working on another one as we speak but this time i'll go for a square cube tank without curved edges 

Cheers,

Brandon.


----------



## Bumblegobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, I agree with the others.. your desk is wayyyyyyy too neat! 

Here's a suggestion on what fish you should keep.. how about bumblebee gobies? they're small and cute!! ^_^ awwwwwwww...


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

My favorite, white cloud tetras, would look nice in there - and they are hardy and tolerant of a very wide variety of temperatures too.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Whatever you select it will have to produce a small bio load. Otherwise your going to have a stinky mess sooner than later.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

resilience said:


> Thank you all
> 
> I was considering shrimps but the only ones we get down under are ghost shrimps (fugly imo)..
> 
> ...


Yo Brandon..Like I said...

I strongly suggest a school of about 20 Bororas brigitte....they are the coolest nano fish you will ever see IMO

here is a pic. The detail is amazing for such a tiny fish.

Photo de Poisson > Boraras brigittae :: AquaBase.org


----------



## dweebikus (Jul 11, 2006)

20 of them would be ok in a 1 gallon tank?


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

The Bororas brigitte are a fantastic idea.. however they are not imported in Australia which means no go =(.. back to the drawing board..


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 11, 2006)

dweebikus said:


> 20 of them would be ok in a 1 gallon tank?


While Boraras Briggitae are an extremely small fish, there is no way that I could see putting that many into such a small tank. I wouldn't put more than 2 maybe 3 into a 1 gallon.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

with an unenclosed nano, i'd worry about jumpers. shrimp especially get spooked easy and jet backwards.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

White clouds are jumpers.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Purrbox said:


> While Boraras Briggitae are an extremely small fish, there is no way that I could see putting that many into such a small tank. I wouldn't put more than 2 maybe 3 into a 1 gallon.


true 5 would do...5 make up an inch lol


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

resilience said:


> The Bororas brigitte are a fantastic idea.. however they are not imported in Australia which means no go =(.. back to the drawing board..


How about him then


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1159388890

what a show he would put on~


----------



## TommyBoy (Jan 7, 2005)

*light "stand" & where assembled*

Could you tell us more of how you built the light stand? It's such a wonderful addition to the total package. Thanks,

What a great design, inside and out. roud: And,... 

Did you assemble your awesome pico there in the office? ...or did you 'scape it at home and bring it in to the office?

If at home,... how did you ever manage to get it into the office "all in one piece"? ...light and dark substrate not shifting into each other, ...grass & plants not falling out of the substrate, ...etc.

I can see a nightmare waiting to happen transporting an assembled pico like yours. But I'd also love to be wrong and learn how you safely moved it. :icon_eek:


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Tommyboy:

The stand was a very fun project to make. If I was to redo it again, here are the steps:

1. Buy the glass tank first so you know the dimensions to work with.
2. Buy the wood - I use 12mm MDF which I picked up for about $4 from local hardware shop.
3. Measure the tank. In this case, my tank was 18cmx18cmx18cm. I made it 1cm bigger.
4. Do a test if everything fits together by putting the tank on the half finished stand then measure a long piece of wood to attach the light to.
4. Use PVC glue to join the pieces together.
5. Sand it down as smooth as you can get it.
6. Wipe it with a damp cloth to remove the sand dust.
7. Paint 2-3 coats of weathershield paint. Sanding with fine paper in between to give a smooth finish.

Once everything was done, I decided on the scape then dry scaped the night before it was to be moved into the office. After I finishes scaping, I covered the tank with wet newspaper to keep it moist and covered everything with a plastic bag.
I kept as little water in the tank as possible so when I transported it, the gravel and sand didnt mix. 
On the day, I drove to work with somebody on the passenger seat holding the tank so it wouldnt move. I thought this was the easiest way. Cost to hire that somebody was a free lunch (Not too bad )
Once all setup in the office, it was time to fill the tank and sit back with a cup of coffee to admire your hard work!

I am in the process of building another one for my collegues and will be posting up step by step pics.

Cheers!

Brandon.


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Small Update - 09/10

Tank is stable - No signs of Algae.

Added some Rasboras 

Enjoy and please feel free to comment thanks.




























Cheers,

Brandon.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

looks great Brandon!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

fresh_newby said:


> looks great Brandon!


i will have to second that!

- Fish Newb


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 19, 2005)

Very sweet little tank. Thanks for keeping the journal updated, and for the pics.


----------



## HybridS130 (Oct 23, 2006)

Awesome tank!!!!!!!!


----------



## adamhaulena (Oct 4, 2006)

Too small for rasboras IMO. Looks great otherwise.

Adam


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

adamhaulena said:


> Too small for rasboras IMO. Looks great otherwise.
> 
> Adam


I think with the small group it will be fine, he will just have to watch them. it being a office tank I bet he will be doing that more than he will want to admit!:hihi: 

- Fish newb


----------



## erijnal (Jun 19, 2006)

I go with Adam, the fish look cramped in there. Sure, the bioload can probably be controlled, but I don't think that's the issue.

Nice tank otherwise, but I think you should look into getting one show fish rather than maintaining a small group of fish. A lot of people fall in love with dwarf puffers, maybe that's a viable option for you?


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 16, 2006)

D. puffers need 2.5 galls of water each, the tank is too small for even 1


----------



## Snazzy (Sep 24, 2006)

if your interested in DP's look at www.dwarfpuffers.com


----------

